# GA - Sweet Golden Pup at Douglas County AC



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Cassidy is a sweet Golden pup currently at Douglas County Animal Control. She is not available until April 27 and could still be reclaimed. I'm posting her just in case!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16253708

Cassidy 2040b 
*Golden Retriever*

* Medium







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 2040b *

  
   

*More About Cassidy 2040b*

Cassidy is a fabulous 8-10 month old Golden Retriever. She came into the shelter with Rain and they seem to be best friends. Both are incredibly sweet and loving girls. Cassidy is available for adoption on 4-27-10. 

Her friend Rain is a Black Lab Mix (ID 2040a)

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 

*My Contact Info*



Douglas County Animal Control
Douglasville, GA
770-942-5961

My contact in GA seems to think she will be reclaimed or adopted. AGA has been notified.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I have some friends here in Indiana who would be very interested. They are very well off and looking for a golden retriever to adopt.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you post Rain too.. Black dogs have a hard time getting adopted!! 

I love lil Cassidy... she looks younger than 8-10 months more like 4-6months.

Keep us posted. I am in Florida and would love to add a buddy for my Chloe.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rain:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16253720

Rain 2040a 
*Chihuahua, Labrador Retriever [Mix]*

*Medium







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 2040a *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }  
Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Rain 2040a*


Rain is such a fabulous girl...appears to be 1 year old and a Lab and/or Chihuahua mix (in between small and medium in size). She came into the shelter with Cassidy and they seem to be best friends. Both are incredibly sweet and loving girls. Rain is available for adoption on 4-27-10. 

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 


*My Contact Info*


Douglas County Animal Control
Douglasville, GA
770-942-5961

<LI class=email_org>Email Douglas County Animal Control <LI class=more_org>See more pets from Douglas County Animal Control 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm hoping they just wondered off and got lost and the owners will claim them.....if not, chances of them being adopted together are probably pretty slim.

MissRue: I was thinking the same thing...Cassidy looks much younger than 8-10 months. She's awfully cute!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

coppers-mom : Thanks for posting Rain! I tried to put her information in my post where I commented on her - and it tried to delete the rest of my post!

I will follow-up with my contact in Georgia and see if she has any further word on Cassidy's status - Rain's too. (She's a Lab rescuer, so Rain is probably on her radar also.)


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

My contact in GA is trying to reach a friend who is working at Douglas today for an update on Cassidy and Rain. If/when I have more information, I will let you know.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, it took a while, but I do have an update - good news, not so good news type. Cassidy has been rescued. But, sadly, Rain is still at the shelter.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That is good news / bad news. It makes me sad to hear about them separated.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Also makes me sad....especially if they've been raised together. I'm sure they will adjust but I can't imagine my guys being without each other.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad that the rescue left Rain behind. That is something I love about our rescue. If a pair is bonded, we take both.


----------

